#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  Vragen over het eeuwige leven

## sarih

1. worden we in de hemel weer van vlees en bloed???
2. is het daar net als in de tijd van de profeet (sws), of net als onze tijd (zaktelefoons, metro's enz) of hebben al die dingen gewoonweg niet meer nodig???
3. spreekt men daar echt alleen maar arabisch?
4. weten we nog precies wat we op hier op aarde gedaan hebben?
5. is daar een mogelijkheid om je vrienden en kennissen op tezoeken, aangezien het daar groot is en best druk??

Gelieve alleen serieuse antwoorden. 
Deze vragen zullen sommigen niet aanstaan, weet ik. het zal wel shaytaan zijn... Ik hoop echt dat ik concrete antwoorden krijg

----------

